
Show HN: A dedicated website on how to flush the DNS cache on MacOS - arminn
https://www.flushdnsonmac.com/
======
ssijak
But why

~~~
arminn
I know it seems quite excessive... I still think it is a good resource that is
dedicated and kept up-to-date. And the URL is just awesome, when I thought of
it and found the domain, I had to get it.

